# Northeastern Herf



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm gauging if there is interest in a get together.
There are a decent number of us from New York/New England.
I was thinking a weekend toward the end of May, possibly involving some motorcycling, boating, fishing, brewery tours, good food and evenings of Hold Em (5 stick buy in) would be filled with lots of laughs and Brotherhood.
Those seriously interested, speak up. I have several possibilities for destinations in mind and want to choose somewhere centrally located for everyone's convenience. (Catskills, Poconos, Adirondaks, VT, NH......)
Your ideas are welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

If I was closer I'd definitely be down. Cigars and, motorcycles... You can't go wrong


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> If I was closer I'd definitely be down. Cigars and, motorcycles... You can't go wrong


I completely agree. Makes me wish that I still lived in NH.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't ride, but if when you guys list or know where you'll be staying for a night or so I'd love to join up and shoot the shit! Been looking for a get together with some PUFF Nation brothers and this sounds fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the idea but I'll be down in the Key West area and towing my bike down there and then up the east coast smoking cigars and creating mayhem.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ride, fish, hike, golf, any or none.
I'm just looking for an excuse.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Yup sounds good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I'll be in the New York at the end of March, but unfortunately not around there in May. It would be fun to do a meetup. Hopefully another time.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay.
How about 10 minutes in the chat room?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Okay.
> How about 10 minutes in the chat room?


That sounds like code for somethin.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

